# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Metal detectors

## Jexla

Anyone able to recommend a decent metal detector for a decent price?
Thinking of going over a beach and some of the in-laws land with it, for just something different to do.

Cheers

----------


## res

I got one a couple of years ago from jaycar that works surprisingly well

----------


## Jexla

What did you pay for it? Jaycar are great at being overpriced I find.

----------


## hillclima

This guys does the real good stuff, pricey though, we use the Gold Bug 2 and works great

Puiaki Supply

----------


## res

> What did you pay for it? Jaycar are great at being overpriced I find.


About $300 from memory, just wanted something extra cheep for sorting rubbish out of the soil as we landscaped. 
Has been fun for taking down to the beach-people lose a lot of stuff!

----------


## Jexla

> This guys does the real good stuff, pricey though, we use the Gold Bug 2 and works great
> 
> Puiaki Supply


That F2 looks good, had a look of a review by some guy on youtube.
Spending anything more than that would be crazy to me considering how little I am likely to use it.

You use the gold bug 2? That's some coin to drop on coin finding haha.

----------


## P38

Jexla

I would have thought finding a diamond ring or two would cover the set up costs of a detector like the F75.

Must be a few of these lost on our beaches each year.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## hillclima

> That F2 looks good, had a look of a review by some guy on youtube.
> Spending anything more than that would be crazy to me considering how little I am likely to use it.
> 
> You use the gold bug 2? That's some coin to drop on coin finding haha.


Use them for work to find buried pegs, pick up all sorts of things, nails, tin foil etc

----------


## Jexla

> Jexla
> 
> I would have thought finding a diamond ring or two would cover the set up costs of a detector like the F75.
> 
> Must be a few of these lost on our beaches each year.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I'm sure it would Pete! But knowing my luck I won't find jack shit haha.

----------


## P38

> I'm sure it would Pete! But knowing my luck I won't find jack shit haha.


Me either but I'd have fun trying.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

My uncle in the Mt has done it since i was a baby. Box after box of jewellery. Thats after its been at the cop shop for however ling before they give it back if unclaimed. He reckons after new years back in the day he'd be busy for days  :Have A Nice Day:  just a hobby

----------


## Jexla

> My uncle in the Mt has done it since i was a baby. Box after box of jewellery. Thats after its been at the cop shop for however ling before they give it back if unclaimed. He reckons after new years back in the day he'd be busy for days  just a hobby


Yeah that would be fun, the excitement of finding things, I'm hoping the place I am wanting to go over hasn't been done before because it's so remote, gravel road to get there. I know my in-laws land would have never been done so there is for sure some stuff to be found there. The land used to have a rail road over it so they could get the wool to the beach and load it onto the boats to then move elsewhere. So maybe so cool shit to be found?

----------


## P38

> Yeah that would be fun, the excitement of finding things, I'm hoping the place I am wanting to go over hasn't been done before because it's so remote, gravel road to get there. I know my in-laws land would have never been done so there is for sure some stuff to be found there. The land used to have a rail road over it so they could get the wool to the beach and load it onto the boats to then move elsewhere. So maybe so cool shit to be found?


Finding an old railway spike would be way cool.  :Thumbsup: 

Probably find heaps of rubbish too.

Let us know how you get on

Cheers
Pete

----------


## rs200nz

Look on AliExpress.com - Online Shopping for Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles from China..  Most of them have free shipping to NZ.  There are loads of options on there for very good prices.

----------


## rs200nz

There you go  $88.39 US with free shipping  2014 Newest MD3010II Metal Detector Underground with LCD Display Gold Metal Detector Treasure Hunter Free Shipping-in Industrial Metal Detectors from Industry & Business on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

----------


## JRW87

As with all imported electronics just be wary you may have MPI (internal affairs) and vodafone or spark knocking on your door if theyre emitting a signal that interferes with their cell towers.

----------


## rs200nz

Don't Metal detectors just transmit an electromagnetic field?

----------


## JRW87

> Don't Metal detectors just transmit an electromagnetic field?


I believe so, causes induced fields in the object you find. I just know my old man had a couple of nerds turn up to his office, one of his phone head sets was apparently causing problems, it was a 56a not a 56b which werent suitable for NZ or whatever and they issued him a warning and said its common now with overseas equipment.

----------


## gadgetman

Cabela's have a selection, look out for sales.

Metal Detectors & Handheld Metal Detector Accessories : Cabela's

----------


## Jexla

That was my first point of call rs200nz, but I think I'd rather go with a branded one with somewhat of a reputation and spend that bit more, but also have some resell value.

----------


## Grotto

If anyone in Auckland has a metal detector, I've been told there are about a dozen firearms buried in my garden.
Met a lady who grew up in my house, who reckoned her Dad had buried them wrapped in oilskins in the air raid trench dug during the war.
Her uncle had brought them home after the war, and her Dad got sick of having them lying around.

Don't know if it's true, but she seemed to believe it.

----------


## sako75

Are you in the Onehunga area?

----------


## Grotto

Yep, in Onehunga

----------


## sako75

I was in Grotto street today.
My mother was born in Onehunga. They had a air raid hole in their back yard that was filled in at the end of the war. No rifles  :Sad:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> If anyone in Auckland has a metal detector, I've been told there are about a dozen firearms buried in my garden.
> Met a lady who grew up in my house, who reckoned her Dad had buried them wrapped in oilskins in the air raid trench dug during the war.
> Her uncle had brought them home after the war, and her Dad got sick of having them lying around.
> 
> Don't know if it's true, but she seemed to believe it.


I the limited use I have had with metal detectors, is it will not go deep enough.

Thin probe in spring steel or the like would be quicker.
KH

----------


## Grotto

> I was in Grotto street today.
> My mother was born in Onehunga. They had a air raid hole in their back yard that was filled in at the end of the war. No rifles


Small world! I'm in Grotto Street.

The lady said they had an air raid trench about 2-3 feet deep. Had to be long enough to take the parents and 10 kids.

Garden is quite big, and there's a fair bit of volcanic rock so I don't think a probe would work.

----------


## 300CALMAN

yep I have a minelab F1 which will reach down reasonably deep. be prepared to dig out some rubbish though... most gardens have it.

----------


## Natatale

I have a Garrett Ace 250 that was in my late fathers estate, he used to beach comb with it and found lots of shit with it.
Its in its original box, I think its about 3-4 year old. Its worth around $400ish new, so I'm willing to part with it for $200.
He had some wiz batteries for it, not sure where they are, but they where re-chargeable type "AA".
I haven't used it, not my thing hence the reason I just un-buried it from the storage shed.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I  have come across the odd one even in Invercargill.
The standard was hand dug timber sides and roof then filled in on top.
The last one I saw @ lennel still had not sunk but the wood was wet and rotting.
Your ground up there will be dryer, you may still be able to probe the roof of it as it would have normally been dug out not dug in I would suspect.
KH

----------


## Dynastar27

dam man we used to hire them but the big bosses got rid of them

----------


## Grutsyboy

id be keen if its still available for the 200?

----------


## Natatale

> id be keen if its still available for the 200?


Already sold !!  :Thumbsup:

----------

